# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > हिंदी कविताएँ तथा उर्दू साहित्य >  एक झील थी बर्फ़ की / लाल्टू

## INDIAN_ROSE22

*जन्म:* 10 दिसंबर 1957

*उपनाम*
लाल्टू

*जन्म स्थान*
कोलकाता, ��*ारत

*कुछ प्रमुख
कृतियाँ*
एक झील थी बर्फ़ की (1990), डायरी में 23 अक्टूबर (2004) दोनों कविता संग्रह। ��*ैया ज़िन्दाबाद (बाल कविताएँ)। घुघनी (कहानी संग्रह)

*विविध*
हिन्दी कविता में एक चर्चित नाम। रूसी ��*ाषा में कविताओं के अनुवाद। ख़ुद ��*ी अंग्रेज़ी से लगातार अनुवाद करते हैं।




laltu ji kavitaiye padhiye aap yaha pe 
Read here laltu's Poem

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*1.

पहाड़ को कठोर मत समझो
पहाड़ को नोचने पर
पहाड़ के आँसू बह आते हैं
सड़कें करवट बदल
चलते-चलते रुक जाती हैं

पहाड़ को
दूर से देखते हो तो
पहाड़ ऊँचा दिखता है

करीब आओ
पहाड़ तुम्हें ऊपर खींचेगा
पहाड़ के ज़ख्मी सीने में
रिसते धब्बे देख
चीखो मत

पहाड़ को नंगा करते वक़्त
तुमने सोचा न था
पहाड़ के जिस्म में भी
छिपे रहस्य हैं।

2. 

इसलिए अब
अकेली चट्टान को
पहाड़ मत समझो

पहाड़ तो पूरी भीड़ है
उसकी धड़कनें
अलग-अलग गति से
बढ़ती-घटती रहती हैं

अकेले पहाड़ का ज़माना
बीत गया
अब हर ओर
पहाड़ ही पहाड़ हैं।

3.

पहाड़ों पर रहने वाले लोग
पहाड़ों को पसंद नहीं करते
पहाड़ों के साथ
हँस लेते हैं
रो लेते हैं
सोचते हैं
पहाड़ों पर आधी ज़िंदगी गुज़र गई
बाकी भी गुज़र जाएगी।*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

वह भी कह गई थी
दो एक कठिन अंग्रेजी शब्दों से
परख लिया था उसने मुझे
फिर कह गई
खत लिखेगी


छोटी सी बात
उसका कहना
सुबह शाम
हँसना रोना लड़ना खेलना
जैसी छोटी सी घटना


फिर भी सोचता हूँ
वह कह गई 
पर अभी तक नहीं लिखा।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

तुम्हारे इंतजार में
सुबह गई
शाम गई


थकी रीढ़
थक गई आँखे


तुम आईं 
साथ लाईं
एक लम्बी मोटी दीवार


आशा कुरेदने लगी है
दीवार को
कहीं धोखे से
लगा रखि हो तुमने सेंध कहीं।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

ठहर जाता है
विश्व एक बिन्दु पर
जब तुम नहीं रहतीं


रह रहकर
नशे में उठ पड़ता हूँ
जैसे तुम्हारी बाहैं
हवा में बहती 
आ रही हों मेरी ओर


तुम्हारी जीभ, तुम्हारे वक्ष
नितम्ब तुम्हारे मुड़ मुड़
आते हैं हथेलियों पर


देखता रहता हूँ
अपनी उंगलियों को
जैसे तुमने परखा था उन्हें

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

चार सौ सोलह, सेक्*टर अड़तीस में
हम दो रहते हैं

समय और स्*थान के भूगोल को
दो कमरों में हमने
समेटना चाहा है

बाँटना चाहा है
ख़ुद को
हरे-पीले पत्*तों में

हमारे छोटे से सुख-दुःख हैं
हम झगड़ते हैं, प्*यार करते हैं

दूर-सुदूर देशों तक
हमारे धागे
पहुँचते हैं स्*पंदित होंठों तक
आक्रोश भरे दिन-रात
आ बिखरते हैं
चार सौ सोलह, सेक्*टर अड़तीस
के दो कमरों में

हमारे आसमान में
एक चाँद उगता है
जिसे बाँट देते हैं हम
लोगों में
कभी किसी तारे को
अपनी आँखों में दबोच
उतार लाते हैं सीने तक
फिर छोड़ देते हैं
कुछ क्षणों बाद

डरते हैं
खो न जाएँ
तारे
कमरे तो दो ही हैं
कहाँ छिपाएँ?

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

कितना बोलती हैं
मौका मिलते ही 
फव्वारों सी फूटती हैं
घर-बाहर की
कितनी उलझनें
कहानियाँ सुनाती हैं

फिर भी नहीं बोल पातीं
मन की बातें
छोटे शहर की लड़कियाँ

भूचाल हैं
सपनों में
लावा गर्म बहता
गहरी सुरंगों वाला आस्मान है
जिसमें से झाँक झाँक
टिमटिमाते तारे
कुछ कह जाते हैं

मुस्कराती हैं
तो रंग बिरंगी साड़ियाँ कमीज़ें 
सिमट आती हैं
होंठों तक

रोती हैं
तो बीच कमरे खड़े खड़े
जाने किन कोनों में दुबक जाती हैं
जहाँ उन्हें कोई नहीं पकड़ सकता

एक दिन 
क्या करुँ
आप ही बतलाइए
क्या करुँ
कहती कहती
उठ पड़ेंगी
मुट्ठियाँ भींच लेंगी
बरस पड़ेंगी कमज़ोर मर्दों पर
कभी नहीं हटेंगी

फिर सड़कों पर
छोटे शहर की लड़कियाँ
भागेंगी, सरपट दौड़ेंगी
सबको शर्म में डुबोकर
खिलखिलाकर हँसेंगी

एक दिन पौ सी फटेंगी
छोटे शहर की लड़कियाँ।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

नहीं बनना मुझे ऐसी नदी
जिसे पिघलती मोम के
'प्रकाश के घेरे में घर' चाहिए

शब्*द जीवन से बड़ा है यह
गलतफहमी जिनको हो
उनकी ओर होगी पीठ

रहूँ भले ही धूलि-सा
फिर भी जीवन ही कविता होगी
मेरी।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

कठिन है
स्*पर्श की कल्*पना
सहज है
काल्*पनिक स्*पर्श को सच में बदलना

तुम्*हारी बढ़ती उँगलियों को चूमती
किसी की त्*वचा में
एक पौधा जन्*म ले रहा है
जिसे धूप और बारिश के अलावा
तुम्*हारी जरूरत है

देखो 
पौधे की पत्तियों को
सूंघो उनकी ताजगी को
जानो स्*पर्श।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

चालीस किलोमीटर प्रति घण्*टे
फिसलती सड़क रूकी अचानक
सभी पैसेन्*जर
बढ़ आए गेट तक

ओए- उस बूढ़े ने कहा
तेरी...- कोई और चीख़ा

उछल पड़े
चार लोग
उस मनहूस पर
जो एक औरत को पीट रहा था

बस फिर चल पड़ी
इस बेजान शहर में
सब कुछ सुंदर लगने लगा अचानक
कहता रहा खुद से बार-बार
जान है, अभी यहाँ जान है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

बूढ़े ने कहा
ठंड आ गयी साहब
कल दीवाली है
और जूठे बर्तन
उठाकर चला गया

कितनी गंदी है दीवाली
गंदी है
मीठी सी मुस्*कान बूढ़े की।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

मेरे बाप को मरे इस दिन चार साल हो गए

बाप 
पियक्*कड़ मज़दूर
माँ को लातें मारता

शराब की महक के साथ
गालियाँ होंठों से निकलतीं
गोलियों की बौछार-सी

जहाँ मर्ज़ी मूत देता
कभी-कभी
सारी-सारी रात
जगे रहते हम

मज़दूर बाप मेरा
शहर के गन्*दे नालों-सा सच
थप्*पड़ मार-मार कोशिश की
मैं पढ़ूँ
बन जाऊँ साहबों-सा पैसे वाला
गन्*दगी ने बनाया मुझे
खौलता सच्*चा इंसान।

----------


## sultania

काफी अच्छी कोशिश कर रहे हो रोज भाई---KEEP GOING

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

किस गली में रहते हैं आप जीवनलालजी
किस गली में

क्या आप भी अखबार में पढ़ते हैं
विश्व को आंदोलित होते

आफ्रिका, लातिन अमेरीका
क्या आपकी टीवी पर
तैरते हैं औंधे अधमरे घायलों से
दौड़कर आते किसी भूखे को देख
डरते हैं क्या लोग – आपके पड़ोसी
लगता है उन्हें क्या
कि एक दक्षिण अफ्रीका आ बैठा उनकी दीवारों पर

या लाशें एल साल्वाडोर की
रह जाती हैं बस लाशें 
जो दूर कहीं 
दूर ले जाती हैं आपको खींच 
भूल जाते हैं आप 
कि आप भी एक गली में रहत हैं

जहाँ लड़ाई चल रही है
और वही लड़ाई 
आप देखते हैं

कुर्सी पर अटके
अखबारों में लटके
दूरदर्शन पर

जीवनलालजी 
दक्षिण अफ्रीका और एल साल्वाडोर की लड़ाई 
हमारी लड़ाई है।

----------

